# "Fill'er up!!" Pictures at the gas station. Let the pictures do the talking



## RICO85 (Feb 3, 2011)




----------



## 9r's_CC (Feb 1, 2012)




----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)




----------



## flipflp (Dec 10, 2012)

CC and MR2, Filler Up! by flipflop097, on Flickr


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Pumping at 4:30am.. On the way to DC two weeks ago...by the crib.








Meanwhile, wifey chillen behind the wheel... 








Best price i have seen in PA


----------



## mango_springroll (Dec 25, 2012)

flipflp said:


> CC and MR2, Filler Up! by flipflop097, on Flickr


ARCO gas? My friend told me ARCO gasoline choked his 335i a few years back and never touch their gas again...

What's your input?


----------



## flipflp (Dec 10, 2012)

mango_springroll said:


> ARCO gas? My friend told me ARCO gasoline choked his 335i a few years back and never touch their gas again...
> 
> What's your input?


It's all terrible California gas to me, this just happened to be the cheapest. Not sure I trust that gas will always and consistently be the reason for any car troubles. I typically use ARCO or Shell, depending on if I fill up at work or at home and can't tell a difference.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Stero1D said:


> Pumping at 4:30am.. On the way to DC two weeks ago...by the crib.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Rules were no writing!! Pics only!


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Where are the rules posted?! Hmmm


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

In the title and on the main thread.

Well now it's official. Pics only please.


----------



## Will22 (Jan 5, 2013)

Stero1D, any chance of a front end shot of the wife 

KOWCC, sorry for the text but just saying what everyone's thinking.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

KOWCC said:


> In the title and on the main thread.
> 
> Well now it's official. Pics only please.


Main thread?!
Title?! I read it as no need to explain what gas you put, since most of ur run highest grade on our babes


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Will22 said:


> Stero1D, any chance of a front end shot of the wife
> 
> KOWCC, sorry for the text but just saying what everyone's thinking.


lol man...next time at the gas station and she is pumping, i will


----------



## RyHahn (Apr 11, 2013)




----------



## BOUDAH (Aug 15, 2008)

Before i lowered the car


----------



## DaddyO (Apr 3, 2002)

Filling er up!


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Pumping... 4.28 for 93


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

RyHahn said:


>


Didnt think you were still around. Car is still looking nice


----------



## praneetloke (Aug 1, 2010)

Stero1D said:


> Pumping... 4.28 for 93


The center cap on the front wheel (in the first pic) looks a bit odd. Did you mean to take it off like the other wheels?


----------



## smudo (Feb 10, 2013)




----------



## RyHahn (Apr 11, 2013)

MrRline said:


> Didnt think you were still around. Car is still looking nice


Haha still around, haven't been on vortex much lately and had to make a new account because my old one doesn't exist anymore apparently. Plan on doing the R-line kit this summer :thumbup:


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

RyHahn said:


> Haha still around, haven't been on vortex much lately and had to make a new account because my old one doesn't exist anymore apparently. Plan on doing the R-line kit this summer :thumbup:


Sounds good. How's Florida getting warm down there yet or still having those cold ass nights?


----------



## Rlinetexas (Jun 27, 2011)




----------



## DaddyO (Apr 3, 2002)

Rlinetexas said:


>



I'm diggin the badgeless grill. What part of H Town are you from? Northside here!!


----------



## notamechanic (Oct 26, 2012)




----------



## Brodieman90 (Dec 18, 2012)

I hate when people stare at me like I'm crazy because I take pictures of my car lol 

Sent from the cracked screen of my S3


----------



## Rlinetexas (Jun 27, 2011)

DaddyO said:


> I'm diggin the badgeless grill. What part of H Town are you from? Northside here!!


Thanks, it's actually Plasti dip and the south side. Webster area.


----------



## Rlinetexas (Jun 27, 2011)

notamechanic said:


>


Very clean!


----------



## Toma23 (Jun 20, 2011)

Rlinetexas said:


> Very clean!


Gas station hall&gratiot 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lipprandt35 (Apr 28, 2008)

Sent from my big A $$ Galaxy Note 2.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

praneetloke said:


> The center cap on the front wheel (in the first pic) looks a bit odd. Did you mean to take it off like the other wheels?


odd? why?  

Im planning on putting rear in actualy, but gotta be custom fitted, cz no room for clips to go in.... Its original Stance Centercap.


----------



## notamechanic (Oct 26, 2012)

Toma23 said:


> Gas station hall&gratiot
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's a mile from my house, let me know if you're ever in the area. :thumbup:


----------



## Toma23 (Jun 20, 2011)

Last week I was there every day did some contracting 21&gratiot motor city stamping , if we don't get rained out stop by Starbucks on hall& Hayes were there pretty much always in good wether 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RyHahn (Apr 11, 2013)

MrRline said:


> Sounds good. How's Florida getting warm down there yet or still having those cold ass nights?


Haha, finally started warming up here a couple weeks ago. Florida likes to surprise us though.


----------



## dieracks (Mar 4, 2012)

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## RICO85 (Feb 3, 2011)




----------



## BORA RSI (Oct 19, 2001)

ill play :wave: shes dirty at that time but oh well.


----------



## stifun (May 21, 2012)

Wow! These CC's are BEAUTFIUL cars! 

Great looking vehicles guys....... :thumbup:


----------



## praneetloke (Aug 1, 2010)

RICO85 said:


>


 Something about this pic makes it look like a screenshot from a Need for Speed game ..looks great nonetheless!


----------



## RICO85 (Feb 3, 2011)

praneetloke said:


> Something about this pic makes it look like a screenshot from a Need for Speed game ..looks great nonetheless!


 Thanks dude!


----------



## 1.8TurboWagon (Dec 12, 2006)




----------



## airmax1 (Dec 8, 2008)

I play..































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dgarcia211 (May 21, 2012)

airmax1 said:


> I play..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You finally got the wheels on. Nice weather is upon us.


----------



## airmax1 (Dec 8, 2008)

dgarcia211 said:


> You finally got the wheels on. Nice weather is upon us.


I know D, it was about time, she's feeling great back with the 19'th. We need to meet up soon.:beer:


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

^^^ love ur plate, Airmax


----------



## airmax1 (Dec 8, 2008)

Stero1D said:


> ^^^ love ur plate, Airmax


Lol, "original"...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Lucky you can mix numbers n letters in FL


----------



## Guest2320 (Aug 2, 2012)

Gas!


----------



## notamechanic (Oct 26, 2012)

guest2320 said:


> gas!


LOWER IT caps


----------



## TMCCRline (Dec 19, 2011)

Guest2320 said:


> Gas!



Love those Stance wheels!!!

Do you have a full side shot?


----------



## dgarcia211 (May 21, 2012)




----------



## airmax1 (Dec 8, 2008)

dgarcia211 said:


>


Best color on a CC, simply stunning!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Guest2320 said:


> Gas!


Bro love ur setup, but going LOW LOW LOW can not wait any longer!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dgarcia211 (May 21, 2012)

airmax1 said:


> Best color on a CC, simply stunning!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you Mr. Max, I appreciate it.


----------



## llo07brasil (Feb 20, 2012)

DaddyO said:


> Filling er up!


Can't say I don't love your wheels


----------



## llo07brasil (Feb 20, 2012)

llo07brasil said:


> Can't say I don't love your wheels


Lol


----------



## llo07brasil (Feb 20, 2012)




----------



## Guest2320 (Aug 2, 2012)

Stero1D said:


> Bro love ur setup, but going LOW LOW LOW can not wait any longer!!!!!!!!!!!





notamechanic said:


> LOWER IT caps



I know I know lol gotta pay to play... sooner than later though


----------



## lipprandt35 (Apr 28, 2008)

Different perspective. ...



















:beer:


----------



## llo07brasil (Feb 20, 2012)

Another one from me as well


----------



## moreno_chulo89 (Apr 12, 2013)

Sent from my SPH-L300 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## aRe757 (Sep 25, 2012)

She was thirsty....


----------



## TMCCRline (Dec 19, 2011)

aRe757 said:


> She was thirsty....




Are those Vossens?
Fantastic look!

Specs, please.....


----------



## lipprandt35 (Apr 28, 2008)




----------



## aRe757 (Sep 25, 2012)

TMCCRline said:


> Are those Vossens?
> Fantastic look!
> 
> Specs, please.....


Thanks man! Concept One Wheels! 20x8.5 front 20x9.5 rear.


----------



## airmax1 (Dec 8, 2008)

moreno_chulo89 said:


> Sent from my SPH-L300 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


 What gas?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## X37 (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## Jusa358Sonic (Oct 8, 2012)




----------



## BORA RSI (Oct 19, 2001)

BP on 59? Car looks great!


----------



## Jusa358Sonic (Oct 8, 2012)

BORA RSI said:


> BP on 59? Car looks great!


 LoL Stalker. 
Thanks. Just need to put the front spoiler on.


----------



## Jusa358Sonic (Oct 8, 2012)

BORA RSI said:


> BP on 59? Car looks great!


 Actually I have not seen ya on awhile.


----------



## BORA RSI (Oct 19, 2001)

:laugh: no i didn't see you. I can tell from the picture.


----------



## BOUDAH (Aug 15, 2008)

X37 said:


>


 What are these Bentley wheels called/named?


----------



## RadoCC (Apr 8, 2003)

Here is my one pic: 
 

And no, it's not gonna get lowered. It's a 3 year lease. It's fully covered, bumper to bumper, by VW. It's also my wife's daily driver. We need a reliable car. I also don't want VW to come back to me for whatever reason that this or that is no longer covered because I lowered the car. I know, sounds silly. But after the nightmare I had with my W8 and fighting with the extended warranty company, I don't want to take any chances. If we decide to purchase the car after the lease is up, then I'll put a set of H&R lowering springs and call it a day. 

My wife does want to get it tinted. So, that's next up.


----------



## phareastcoastb4 (Nov 28, 2010)

Here is my from Illy-noise ...


----------



## phareastcoastb4 (Nov 28, 2010)

BORA RSI said:


> ill play :wave: shes dirty at that time but oh well.



That's the BP on Gary and Shick in Bloomingdale ... I live right down the street from there .


----------



## vwauditek25 (Aug 6, 2004)

Last week before I installed the coilovers


Alan @ VW of Crystal Lake 
Unitronic authorized dealer


----------



## Sphinx8751 (Dec 23, 2011)

I'll play.









Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Rlinetexas (Jun 27, 2011)

Re-open this thread
R


----------



## lipprandt35 (Apr 28, 2008)

Wow...back from the dead 

As I was filling up this morning, I thought about this thread.


----------



## Rlinetexas (Jun 27, 2011)

^^ likewise and thought way not.


----------



## GeoVDub (Oct 17, 2011)

I still scour Vortex every time I see a CC drive past, there are only a handful in my area. One has the plate RSKMNGR, I see that one most frequently.

/northern 'burbs
//I'd take a photo but it's below zero


----------



## DavidPaul (Nov 28, 2009)

GeoVDub said:


> I still scour Vortex every time I see a CC drive past, there are only a handful in my area. One has the plate RSKMNGR, I see that one most frequently.
> 
> /northern 'burbs
> //I'd take a photo but it's below zero


Clever plate. Probably a Stock Broker.


----------



## GeoVDub (Oct 17, 2011)

DavidPaul said:


> Clever plate. Probably a Stock Broker.


Likely, given my area.


----------



## Keyser Soze303 (Jun 28, 2013)




----------



## airmax1 (Dec 8, 2008)

Keyser Soze303 said:


>


Nice license plate!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## pandavw86 (Mar 29, 2010)

Filling up my wife's CC and my FJ


----------



## ColumbusCC (Jan 18, 2013)

Sphinx8751 said:


> I'll play.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Go BUCKS! O-H !!!!


----------



## Stanced_CC (Jan 5, 2013)

Sent from my fingerprint scanning iPhone


----------



## airmax1 (Dec 8, 2008)

They are out!!!! WT*


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## GeoVDub (Oct 17, 2011)

ColumbusCC said:


> Go BUCKS! O-H !!!!


I-O, sucks!

/have some buddies who are huge fans
//no hard feelings, they just say that frequently... 

@Airmax: :laugh:


----------



## 1SikCC (Aug 1, 2013)




----------



## SavageJedi (Nov 29, 2013)

Happy Super Bowl Sunday


----------



## NateSVT (Feb 21, 2008)




----------



## ColumbusCC (Jan 18, 2013)

GeoVDub said:


> I-O, sucks!
> 
> /have some buddies who are huge fans
> //no hard feelings, they just say that frequently...
> ...



Other than Football, ur right! Our basketball has really being sucking lately!


----------



## _you_can_call_me_al__ (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)

T


----------



## ShadowWabbit (Aug 16, 2006)

Can't keep the car clean with this weather so here are some old ones.


----------



## mentos876 (Oct 20, 2013)

are these miros ?


----------



## ShadowWabbit (Aug 16, 2006)

mentos876 said:


> are these miros ?


Yes


----------



## notamechanic (Oct 26, 2012)

:laugh:


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

ShadowWabbit said:


> Can't keep the car clean with this weather so here are some old ones.


:heart:


----------



## Mantvis (Jan 1, 2010)

This weather sucks -.-









Also,when i filled up i was surprised to see 17.1 gal  i thought the capacity was 17gal









Sent from my LG-LS980 using Tapatalk


----------



## jacswan (May 1, 2011)




----------



## Roma10 (Sep 3, 2013)

Just noticed that most of you have the green gas cap "nipple" and I dont! Is that strange?

Every time I put gas im like where do i hang/place the cap.

Lol.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Roma10 said:


> Just noticed that most of you have the green gas cap "nipple" and I dont! Is that strange?
> 
> Every time I put gas im like where do i hang/place the cap.
> 
> Lol.


I thnk you could replace it with 09-12 and you be all set


----------



## Dubunderpar (Jul 27, 2013)

A cold morning fill up


----------

